# The Biggest Bodybuilding Secret...What Changed you Most



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Simple.

1 or 2 Body building Secrets, tips or techniques that made the biggest change to your shape and put you on the path.

I'll go first of course.

Training hard and heavy learning to eat and rest at 29 for 2 years with someone who knew their sh1t - taking me from 11st 4lb civvy to 14st bb'er natty.

Injecting synthetic testostorone at age 40 after training for 12 years natty...wow.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Form and technique is paramount and lifting too heavy isnt always needed

consistent Diet and rest is essential for growth and results..over time


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok tip 1 eat lots of food with pro beig the key point to focus on take lean weight lb x20 thats the amount of cals to aim for

tip 2 train heavy rep 4-8 on heavy set compound moves job done!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

cardio = fat loss

Carbs are evil


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> cardio = fat loss
> 
> Carbs are evil


but they taste so goooooood!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> cardio = fat loss
> 
> Carbs are evil


*1 or 2 tips* :cursing:

Not 3 or fuking well 4:laugh:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> *1 or 2 tips* :cursing:
> 
> Not 3 or fuking well 4:laugh:


there are just so many, as ive made so many mistakes lol

i could write a bible lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea cnut! and you hate cabs! fuk off lol


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

1. Consistency (nutrition & training)

2. Don't overtrain.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> yea cnut! and you hate cabs! fuk off lol


i love good fats so much more, eating a bag of brazil nuts as we speak haha


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

1 Listen (very important)

(to your body and experienced folk who try to help you)

2 Changes don't happen over night - it takes hard work!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diet + consistancy + lifting heavy and doing it all progressivly is the key


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

diet+ giving up smoking+proper training


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Never really stuck to a diet tbh, just ate clean, made sure I got plenty of protein and healthy fats down my neck and trained heavy, adding reps or more weight per week.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

eating more food!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Increase your essential fat intake beyond what you think is adequate and then double it.

Growth hormone is much better than AAS in the long run.

It takes a long time to build a real physique so don't try and make stupid short cuts through massive doses.

Whatever fat you gain when you bulk has to come off one day....


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

drink enough water

its about trial and error

watch your body carefully to see where you may be going wrong

be patient


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Increase your essential fat intake beyond what you think is adequate and then double it.
> 
> Growth hormone is much better than AAS in the long run.
> 
> ...


Why soooo much essential fat Con? Why you think so much is required?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> Why soooo much essential fat Con? Why you think so much is required?


Fat is needed to do basically every thing in the body.

If people actually counted how much good fat they ate in a day it would not be much.

Good fat costs quite a bit and often does not taste great.

Add in 2 TBS EVOO, 2 TBS almond butter and 20 grams omega 3 fish oil per day with no other changes in diet and training and i am sure gains will sky rocket.


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

> Growth hormone is much better than AAS in the long run


???


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Fat is needed to do basically every thing in the body.
> 
> If people actually counted how much good fat they ate in a day it would not be much.
> 
> ...


Thanks Con. I'm sure you're right that people take in very little definitely. I will be sure to listen to that sound advice. Thanks bro.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Robw said:


> ???


IMO for long lasting real physique changes growth hormone is far better than AAS, did my post not make sense?


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Increase your essential fat intake beyond what you think is adequate and then double it.
> 
> Growth hormone is much better than AAS in the long run.
> 
> ...


ive recently lowered carbs by half and upped fats to 180g -200g a day and maintained a low body fat and gained

polumbo definately was on to something :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Fat is needed to do basically every thing in the body.
> 
> If people actually counted how much good fat they ate in a day it would not be much.
> 
> ...


thats a lot of fat but i agree with this. oliv oil all the way, oh this remindes me i need fish oil caps lol will order loads!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> ive recently lowered carbs by half and upped fats to 180g -200g a day and maintained a low body fat and gained
> 
> polumbo definately was on to something :thumb:


Yep but that was the only sensible thing to ever come out of that mutants mouth:laugh:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> thats a lot of fat but i agree with this oliv oil all the way oh tis remindes me i need fish oil caps lol will order loads!


Olive oil is mainly omega 9 you need a lot of omega 3 also as most diets lack in this. This is where the fish oil comes in..........


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

1. Don't be scared about eating too much because you want to stay lean when growing

2. Mix routines up regularly


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> 1. Don't be scared about eating too much because you want to stay lean when growing
> 
> 2. Mix routines up regularly


I am going to have disagree with both comments there mate

Especially number 2.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yep but that was the only sensible thing to ever come out of that mutants mouth:laugh:


true but i dont knock 1 hit wonders in the charts sometimes people have a moment of brilliants :tongue:

mighty meaty dominos has allot of ef :rockon:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> ive recently lowered carbs by half and upped fats to 180g -200g a day and maintained a low body fat and gained
> 
> polumbo definately was on to something :thumb:


this an idea that i have toyed with may give it a go


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> this an idea that i have toyed with may give it a go


Try it....

Honestly i am never going to go high carb again.

I can stay full just fine on less than 100 grams per day as long as i have lots of essential fats in there.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Fat is needed to do basically every thing in the body.
> 
> If people actually counted how much good fat they ate in a day it would not be much.
> 
> ...


i'm gonna give that ago


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> IMO for long lasting real physique changes growth hormone is far better than AAS, did my post not make sense?


Yes con it made sense mate its just i know so little about growth i just wanted to draw on your knowledge in this field:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I am going to have disagree with both comments there mate
> 
> Especially number 2.


i do mix my routine up all the time same basics but never the same more then 2 wks on the trot lol go by how i feel if want free weight i will if i want cable i will if i want to go heavy i will f i dont then i go lighter but i will do the basics 1st


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Robw said:


> Yes con it made sense mate its just i know so little about growth i just wanted to draw on your knowledge in this field:thumbup1:


Lets just say i have made massive progress with what most would call beginner doses of AAS (500mg test for the most part) by having GH in there at all times in some form or manner. And i am not talking about insulin use that is a different game, a game for some one that does not get as fat as fast as i do and has more will power to stay away from croissants and ice cream than i do


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Try it....
> 
> Honestly i am never going to go high carb again.
> 
> I can stay full just fine on less than 100 grams per day as long as i have lots of essential fats in there.


oh lol i must hit about 800g a day all the time im not not trying to lower bf lol i just love my carbs and i eat so much food! lol


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I am going to have disagree with both comments there mate
> 
> Especially number 2.


Just talking from my own experience, I wasted so much time not eating enough because of wanting to stay lean, didn't really start growing properlly until I started eating.

I also find periodisation helpful personally, maybe its psycological.

Although I'm just an enthusiastic amateur BBing for atheistics and health purposes. :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Increase your essential fat intake beyond what you think is adequate and then double it.
> 
> Growth hormone is much better than AAS in the long run.
> 
> ...


Hmm maybe this is why I'm bigger and can lift more than most people I know who take gear, no need for AAS just add in essential fats! I've always eaten plenty.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Lets just say i have made massive progress with what most would call beginner doses of AAS (500mg test for the most part) by having GH in there at all times in some form or manner. And i am not talking about insulin use that is a different game, a game for some one that does not get as fat as fast as i do and has more will power to stay away from croissants and ice cream than i do


lol thats why i only do fast slin lol 3hr away from shyt and then in it goes lol


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Lets just say i have made massive progress with what most would call beginner doses of AAS (500mg test for the most part) by having GH in there at all times in some form or manner. And i am not talking about insulin use that is a different game, a game for some one that does not get as fat as fast as i do and has more will power to stay away from croissants and ice cream than i do


Mmmm....ice cream :tongue: sorry i had a Hommer J momment.

In truth i seem the same body type as that i respond very well to any AAs always have done never needed big dose's but GH is something i have not ever really thought of using but will now..  thanks big man:thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WRT said:


> Hmm maybe this is why I'm bigger and can lift more than most people I know who take gear, no need for AAS just add in essential fats! I've always eaten plenty.


Well you have superior genetics to most that is obvious mate.

Essential fats are the key IMO but that's just what i think...

In the past 4 weeks i have lost a lot of body fat and become more muscular on 50 carbs per day and 80 grams of good fat per day (219lb this am) far better than lots of carbs.

Jim i would be fatter than an elephant if i ate 800carbs!

^^^^When i was 19 a very good top level competitor from California said "AAS are old school its all about the gh" and i truly believe that. Obviously you need some AAS as well but with the GH the body just keeps on changing and changing...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well you have superior genetics to most that is obvious mate.
> 
> Essential fats are the key IMO but that's just what i think...
> 
> ...


im getting the gh in soon too


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

1. Never be afraid to admit you always have something to learn...

2. Never be afraid to pass along what you've learned...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

This encapsulates everything in one sentence.

Train harder, train slower, train briefer.-Arthur Jones.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> im getting the gh in soon too


I think that would be a far healthier and better idea than using the high doses of AAS that you currently do mate.

Not that i am saying GH is safe and/or should be used i am purely talking about a max bodybuilding gain regime.....


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Not to be scared of pushing myself

To improve, wherever possible, in every workout

Nowhere big as most on here, but give me time...


----------



## gt190 (Dec 25, 2009)

good thread

1. mind muscle connection is more important than weight

2. always train much harder with a training partner


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I think that would be a far healthier and better idea than using the high doses of AAS that you currently do mate.
> 
> Not that i am saying GH is safe and/or should be used i am purely talking about a max bodybuilding gain regime.....


lol who said i would lower the aas lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

gt190 said:


> good thread
> 
> 1. *mind muscle connection is more important than weight*
> 
> 2. always train much harder with a training partner


yes but as heavy as poss with concentraition on the feeling in the muscle


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol who said i would lower the aas lol


No one as i am sure you wont mate not until you are forced to due to health reasons

Another "tip" heavy is relative only to the muscle. Go as heavy as possible while making the muscle do the work. You grow better this way than going heavier while allowing the ligaments and joints to take the brunt of the work. This is why powerlifters are often much stronger yet smaller than "weak" bodybuilders as they are concerned with building strong ligaments just as much as strong muscles.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Agreed this is a great thread. what's worked for me at least:

1. There is no one secret; the first few years of training (even beyond) you're finding what works specifically for you, and mistakes will probably be made along the way.

2. Don't be afraid to be "creative" with your protein - bodybuilding can be expensive, additions of offal and some tinned fish might bring down the food bill a bit.

Con - just wondering what dose of GH you typically use?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Nathrakh said:


> Con - just wondering what does of GH you typically use?


Blue tops generic from China, some batches have been better than others.

I can tell a good batch because i gain at least 5lb within a week obviously water but this is how i can tell.

Hyge the 8iu kit are awesome i had those once i also had some 192 ones i forge the name but they were ok even though apparantly 192 is not as good.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> *No one as i am sure you wont mate not until you are forced to due to health reasons*
> 
> Another "tip" heavy is relative only to the muscle. Go as heavy as possible while making the muscle do the work. You grow better this way than going heavier while allowing the ligaments and joints to take the brunt of the work. This is why powerlifters are often much stronger yet smaller than "weak" bodybuilders as they are concerned with building strong ligaments just as much as strong muscles.


death? lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Blue tops generic from China, some batches have been better than others.


I have some of these on the way. :thumbup1: May have to email you a pic when they arrive to see if there similar and legit


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Blue tops generic from China, some batches have been better than others.
> 
> I can tell a good batch because i gain at least 5lb within a week obviously water but this is how i can tell.
> 
> Hyge the 8iu kit are awesome i had those once i also had some 192 ones i forge the name but they were ok even though apparantly 192 is not as good.


What kind of doses of gh have you found best?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> death? lol


I certainly hope not and i doubt it my friend.

But even super health freak paranoid con has had health problems.

I have had high blood pressure and low hdl with elevated liver and kidney values of course i fixed these problems but if you are never aware of them one day some thing bad will happen and you will be forced to stop.



ZEUS said:


> I have some of these on the way. :thumbup1: May have to email you a pic when they arrive to see if there similar and legit


Sure mate but chances are they will be a plain clear vial with a blue top as that's how they normally come



Dig said:


> What kind of doses of gh have you found best?


10iu in one go prior to bed. Obviously if you take an amp every day you will gain more than if you take it 3 times per week but that would get expensive pretty fast I normally just go 10iu 3 times per week prior to bed on training nights.

I tried using it with slin but like i said that's not for me i gain weight too easily i don't need to add water. I do remember gaining 10lb in one week when i took 20iu lantus every day and i tell you that felt horrible so i threw the lantus in the bin in disgust :laugh:

Honestly i got a "friend" deal on a load of gh 2 years ago and have still been using what i got then. I couldn't afford any thing new these days uni is killing me i have even had to go back to eating walmart eggs instead of my omega free range eggs:cursing:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Lois_Lane said:


> I couldn't afford any thing new these days uni is killing me i have even had to go back to eating walmart eggs instead of my omega free range eggs:cursing:


paying for uni too - explains point 2 of my advice


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> I certainly hope not and i doubt it my friend.
> 
> But even super health freak paranoid con has had health problems.
> 
> ...


I think that the price is what puts most people off. Even 30iu a week works out to be very expensive if planning on year round use, in comparison to aas.

Pmsl i eat the same mate, although the cheapest ones dont agree with me so fvck knows what are in those!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dig said:


> I think that the price is what puts most people off. Even 30iu a week works out to be very expensive if planning on year round use, in comparison to aas.
> 
> Pmsl i eat the same mate, although the cheapest ones dont agree with me so fvck knows what are in those!!


Yep its a bitch but think a few years ago the gh would cost ten times what it does now. Some times i even wonder if its even gh that i have seeing that the Chinese don't really give a fvck about any thing close to standards but the gains i get would say otherwise.

I have gone from shopping in the health food store to the local "discount" store which basically gets in goods that have been damaged. I get strange looks from the homeless types that shop there. Probably thinking "why is that cnut buying all our food when he is wearing an Ed Hardy shirt":laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Gh changed my physique thro constant use

I used to be a lump.. but bloaty

then after a year of continuos GH use I became a lump that was always lean

4 years later, Im injured to fck, eat sh1t, no matter what training or not i do, im always lean, and if i get fat, it takes one week to get lean again...

If you have built the foundation thro consitancy, GH certainly makes life easier


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yep its a bitch but think a few years ago the gh would cost ten times what it does now. Some times i even wonder if its even gh that i have seeing that the Chinese don't really give a fvck about any thing close to standards but the gains i get would say otherwise.
> 
> :laugh:


I was thinking this to when my mate told me how inexpensive it was. I had always heard of the pharma stuff and how it was crazy expensive on the black market. But all the people that I have talked to, have said that they have responded very well to the blue tops from china. I have a friend, who's sister is a chemist. I am giving some to him so she can test it. Will be interesting to see how pure it is..... or is not:laugh:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> I was thinking this to when my mate told me how inexpensive it was. I had always heard of the pharma stuff and how it was crazy expensive on the black market. But all the people that I have talked to, have said that they have responded very well to it. I have a friend, who's sister is a chemist. I am giving some to him so she can test it. Will be interesting to see how pure it is..... or is not:laugh:


I am more concerned with what else could be in there as far toxins go.

The chinese have been putting out a lot of **** lately heavy metal contaminants and the like.

That will be interesting....


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I am more concerned with what else could be in there as far toxins go.
> 
> The chinese have been putting out a lot of **** lately heavy metal contaminants and the like.
> 
> That will be interesting....


Good point.. I wonder if she can do a wide panel test for these other things as well? I will have to ask him.. He said she has no problems testing it for the purity, which is kind of cool.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Good point.. I wonder if she can do a wide panel test for these other things as well? I will have to ask him.. He said she has no problems testing it for the purity, which is kind of cool.


Do and do let me know that is one test i would love to hear about.

Scares me tbh never mind the actual chemicals we use but the other crap that could be in there!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

thinking about what con said about fat keeping him full i did find on my last diet i was still having 6eggs a day losing fat but looked much better when i droped them i was flat!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Do and do let me know that is one test i would love to hear about.
> 
> Scares me tbh never mind the actual chemicals we use but the other crap that could be in there!


 :thumbup1: For sure. Should be getting it in the next couple weeks, so I will let you know!


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Fat is needed to do basically every thing in the body.
> 
> If people actually counted how much good fat they ate in a day it would not be much.
> 
> ...


Con, how do you get down 20g of omega 3 fish oil/day? Fish oil liquid?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

R84 said:


> Con, how do you get down 20g of omega 3 fish oil/day? Fish oil liquid?


Either 1 gram caps or fish oil liquid.

I just spread it out over a few meals, pretty easy really


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Either 1 gram caps or fish oil liquid.
> 
> I just spread it out over a few meals, pretty easy really


Cheers, was just wondering if you were taking 20x 1 gram caps!

Looking online and the liquids are meant to be distilled/flavoured to get rid of the fishy taste - will give that a go. :thumbup1:


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> No one as i am sure you wont mate not until you are forced to due to health reasons
> 
> Another "tip" heavy is relative only to the muscle. Go as heavy as possible while making the muscle do the work. You grow better this way than going heavier while allowing the ligaments and joints to take the brunt of the work. This is why powerlifters are often much stronger yet smaller than "weak" bodybuilders as they are concerned with building strong ligaments just as much as strong muscles.


Is it actually possible to make ligaments stronger mate?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

R84 said:


> Cheers, was just wondering if you were taking 20x 1 gram caps!
> 
> Looking online and the liquids are meant to be distilled/flavoured to get rid of the fishy taste - will give that a go. :thumbup1:


 :lol: Mate i take so many supplements i literally swallow 10 caps at a time with no problem.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

standardflexer said:


> Is it actually possible to make ligaments stronger mate?


Of course. The reason people get joint problems and get hurt when using AAS is usually their muscles out growth their ligament and joint strength that's why you want to avoid rapid strength gains.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I understand, been there myself.

GH can strengthen ligaments I think, any other ways?

Think this might bring us onto another tip - making sure ligaments are as strong as possible to help with consistant training as its okay training very hard but when injuring a tendon this is going to make it hard to be consistent with training.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> *Well you have superior genetics to most that is obvious mate.*
> 
> Essential fats are the key IMO but that's just what i think...
> 
> ...


You ok Con? That's 2 compliments in a week. First you call me good looking, now this:lol:


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

You have one gob and two ears, use them in those proportions.

Get a programme /routine.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

standardflexer said:


> I understand, been there myself.
> 
> GH can strengthen ligaments I think, *any other ways*?
> 
> Think this might bring us onto another tip - making sure ligaments are as strong as possible to help with consistant training as its okay training very hard but when injuring a injured tendon this is going to make it hard to be consistant with training.


http://www.elitefts.com/documents/bulletproofmuscles.htm

-Overload training- partials or holding a weight eg walkouts

-Plyometrics

I also think powerlifting training in equipment is going some way to covering the overload training.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WRT said:


> You ok Con? That's 2 compliments in a week. First you call me good looking, now this:lol:


I have become zen with my self mate and have no problems speaking the truth:thumbup1:

Nelson that is the best advice on this whole thread


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Try it....
> 
> Honestly i am never going to go high carb again.
> 
> I can stay full just fine on less than 100 grams per day as long as i have lots of essential fats in there.


I'm in the same boat really - cognitively i can function fine on ~100g per day, it's just the taste of carbs i miss in bigger quantities :thumb:

Do you find training performance is affected on these numbers Con? I've been able to continue gaining strength and reducing bodyweight with much lower carbs than normal and compensating with fats, but i'm unsure how it'd go if i was on 100g everyday.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> I'm in the same boat really - cognitively i can function fine on ~100g per day, it's just the taste of carbs i miss in bigger quantities :thumb:
> 
> Do you find training performance is affected on these numbers Con? I've been able to continue gaining strength and reducing bodyweight with much lower carbs than normal and compensating with fats, but i'm unsure how it'd go if i was on 100g everyday.


Nah not at all. I hold a ton of water i always have gear or not. I eat enough carbs to have enough mental energy through out the day in the off season. But yeah i love carbs also but tbh i love my carbs with fat......i LOVE croissants with tons of butter followed by cheese cake but i try not to eat it every day:whistling:


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

GH stuff has got me thinking it might be time to give it a go is it a im jab or sub q ?.

my 2 tips would be

1. leave your ego at the gym door seen it spoil to many workouts

2. As Dorian would say "Squeeze" its all about good contraction and control its about 3 movements positive, static and negative.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Robw said:


> GH stuff has got me thinking it might be time to give it a go is it a im jab or sub q ?.
> 
> my 2 tips would be
> 
> ...


You can do it either way, i find sub q to be easiest but it leaves water retention around where you shoot it. In other words my abbs are holding water due to it. I will switch to IM as my contest draws closer.

Great advice there mate:beer:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Consistancy.

You can never know too much.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Stop lifting like a [email protected], leave your ego at the door


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> You can do it either way, i find sub q to be easiest but it leaves water retention around where you shoot it. In other words my abbs are holding water due to it. I will switch to IM as my contest draws closer.
> 
> Great advice there mate:beer:


Thanks con think i will get some blue tops and give it a go wont be on stage till next year now so perfect time to experiment a little :tongue:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

For training, discovering periodization has done more for me than finding anything else, and the realisation that comes with it that doing less more often can be just as effective as doing more less often.

For nutrition the realisation that you don't need to go crazy bulking - a slight calorie surplus will do fine so long as protein is plentiful.

Also with nutrition finally getting my head around carbs... that the optimum way to use them so as to get the best from them in performance without risk of fat gain is to match intake to how much anaerobic exercise you do and how much glycogen you burn.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Either 1 gram caps or fish oil liquid.
> 
> I just spread it out over a few meals, pretty easy really


Just bought flax seed oil which is omega 3-6-9

Gonna start taking it today

p.s it's expensive two bottles cost me £20


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I have become zen with my self mate and have no problems speaking the truth:thumbup1:
> 
> Nelson that is the best advice on this whole thread


Lol fair one:thumbup1:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

gt190 said:


> good thread
> 
> 1. *mind muscle connection is more important than weight*
> 
> 2. always train much harder with a training partner


you can think about that 10k chest press all you want but you wont be building big pecs :lol:

the more weight the more muscle fibers recruited to lift the weight :thumb:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Heavy weights with less volume and less time in the gym.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

get outta bed and go gym more..........


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

reading through this has been a big help really need to improve and learn more about what im eating


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

adlewar said:


> get outta bed and go gym more..........


I would 2nd this, stop[ lying in bed with all negative thoughts and get down the fcuking stairs and make your fcuking breakfast lol


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

positive thinking, consistency


----------



## gt190 (Dec 25, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> you can think about that 10k chest press all you want but you wont be building big pecs :lol:
> 
> the more weight the more muscle fibers recruited to lift the weight :thumb:


i think i phrased it wrong, i meant lifting weight with good form is more important.

it goes without saying to go as heavy as you can


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

1. do what feels right for you, just because ronnie coleman does decline bench, doesnt mean you HAVE to to build good pecs..

2. not gonna lie....testosterone injections.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Beginners especially - lift with compound movements - forget isolations!!!

If you're skinny, and new to training, you really think a bicep curl is going to add more mass than a deadlift?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Try it....
> 
> Honestly i am never going to go high carb again.
> 
> I can stay full just fine on less than 100 grams per day as long as i have lots of essential fats in there.


so what would you say as a ratio split 30/40/30 c/p/f ???


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

1. Diet

2. Don't overtain


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

1) if an exerscise doesnt work for you then dont do it, find the ones that do and stick to them, you dont have to copy everyone else in the gym (example -- barbell rows do fvck all for me so i dont do them)

2) diet paired with consistancy -- get this right along with your training and rest and your on the way ime


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I have found this thread to be far more informative than many put together. I just realised how much knowledge I am lacking when it comes to diet, growth and progress.

Need to get my shlt together...a big thanks to all contributors...


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

consistancy

realistic goals


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

The better and more consistent your diet, the faster you get bigger and stronger!

The harder you push yourself,the faster you become bigger and stronger!

Plenty sleep=more energy to train harder!

And a couple that work for me but may not suit everyone:

1,low volume (5 sets average),low reps (4-6)one compound lift and maybe one assist exercise for each bodypart and each set taken to failure!

2,stronger=bigger,never being afraid to put more weight on the bar!

3,when you want maximum returns,FÙCK ABS!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FORM

That was it for me really.........good form...


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Mine was simple, be carefull who you ask for info, and if you do ask, listen to what is said.

And no matter the workout always cool down with standing military press.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> Mine was simple, be carefull who you ask for info, and if you do ask, listen to what is said.
> 
> *And no matter the workout always cool down with standing military press*
> 
> ...


Interesting,whats the reasoning behind that mate?


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Make note of everything to monitor strength gains and prevent overtraining.

Know exactly what you are going for each session


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Dsahna said:


> Interesting,whats the reasoning behind that mate?


Dunno just got into it, you can have a great, normal or ****e workout. Bomb on your deadlift and only get a double instead of a triple on your target bench, but a few sets of military press for me just acts like a switch in me head that you know the work outs done, your finishing on something that you "feels right" never more than 3 sets of 10.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

The exercises you despise the most & try to avoid like the plague are the ones you get most gains off I find


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Keep it simple.

Let negative thoughts be shat out of your ear or something.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Keep it simple.
> 
> Let negative thoughts be shat out of your ear or something.


I like this. :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> logging everything in my training book, im sure most on here do this aswell though lol


x2... Shouldn't ever be without a training book IMO.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

eat enought and train with the right weights - dont sacrifice form for a heavier lift.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Eat Almonds and one day you could look like me :w00t:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

lol, I am still looking for the secret to BB :lol:

I reckon in this game, if you can stay illness and injury free, you are half way there, I know its those two that have held me back, not just in physical output and hence stimulation/gain, but also through totally killing any motivation. And once thats gone, there is little point IMO.

So maybe motivation? :confused1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

never missing workouts,that was my secret,only if i was really ill

or something,there are no secrets imo.Just train hard and eat well.


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

the most important thing I have learnt is no two bodies are the same so learn your body what works for you listen, learn, adapt.


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

1 - Learn as much as you possibly can, the more informed you are the better the results in all areas of bodybuilding.

2 - Be consistent, and remember if you aren't you are only cheating yourself..


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

diet is key

but soooooooo hard to stick to (for me)


----------



## sweepdog (Sep 14, 2009)

for me it's got to be DIET been working out for nearly a year now first 6 months trained 5 days a week and weight was 12.5 stone pretty **** diet. but 6 months ago i decided to stuff my face with protein,milk, eggs,and whole milk and only train 3 times a week and i am now 16 stone natty.

so from my experience deffo diet and rest are what gave me great gains in weight and strenght although now i'm looking into gear :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

The biggest secret is.....

There is no secret!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The obvious one - food

second, being with someone that is supposrtive and understanding of the lifestyle you lead. To me thats very important.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

You cant build a house on weak foundations so why build a good upper body with sh!t legs.

Never be afraid to ask for help if u need it.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

tjwilkie said:


> You cant build a house on weak foundations so why build a good upper body with sh!t legs.
> 
> Never be afraid to ask for help if u need it.


I squat 3 x a week so that will never be a problem for me


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

sweepdog said:


> for me it's got to be DIET been working out for nearly a year now first 6 months trained 5 days a week and weight *was 12.5* *stone* pretty **** diet. but 6 months ago i decided to stuff my face with protein,milk, eggs,and whole milk and only train 3 times a week and i am *now 16 stone* natty.
> 
> so from my experience deffo diet and rest are what gave me great gains in weight and strenght although now i'm looking into gear :lol:


Is that lean muscle gain? Surely not, what bf% was you/are you now?

By the way mine are DIET and FORM.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mines got to be not going out 3 nights a week, havent had a drop for 8 weeks massive difference, and my appitite has come back


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

1 Realising that pain is my friend.

2 Willingness to experiment to find out what works for me.

J


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

The biggest change or "secret" for me, was quite simply the evolution of the internet in terms of discussion and exchange of information, I'll not repeat myself, but I put it into words, here


----------



## wastedtime (Nov 18, 2009)

For me the biggest thing has been looking at everything i've done objectively; looking back to see what's worked and what hasn't with regards to exercises, reps, rest etc and sticking with what worked and not doing things just because they worked well for someone else. The other thing is always trying to progress what i'm doing.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Realising that bodybuilding is a marathon not a sprint. Consistent training and diet over a long period of time is what is required for success. Any one individual workout is insignificant in the big picture and every injury can put you back weeks, months, years or even permanently. Train hard, but safe and reap the rewards.

Oh and lots of gear, protein and supps of course! :lol:


----------



## sliplats (Apr 11, 2010)

just started hard training with a friend he uses oxybol50 and he is huge when i ask about certain things he dont seem that knowledgeable what supps should i be taking and what are anvars ?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

sliplats said:


> just started hard training with a friend he uses oxybol50 and he is huge when i ask about certain things he dont seem that knowledgeable what supps should i be taking and what are anvars ?


First thing is to learn how to post a question to your own thread, rather than just posting willy nilly. Even better would be to do a search on here, so that people do not have to keep repeating themselves.

J


----------

